

Google Pacman - arpitnext
http://www.google.com/pacman/

======
electromagnetic
So we're linking to one of the google homepage graphics, because you know no
one who uses HN will have _ever_ seen it.

~~~
Rauchg
The post probably wants to show that there's now a definite place for it,
/pacman/, even if the homepage doodle changes.

~~~
oops
That, and it's not just a graphic.. it's an actual, playable HTML5/JS game.

~~~
dmoney
The other thread said that it wasn't HTML5.

~~~
oops
You're right. I assumed canvas but it's just document elements and Flash for
sound.

~~~
savant
Explains why there is no sound on my Nexus One.

Too bad it won't play with my trackball or something...

